# Shore Walleyes?



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it still possible to hook some eyes from shore at night? Just curious, I did pretty well earlier this spring...E.72nd? Edgewater?


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

It is possible, as long as the water temp is under 70, during the day. Should still be good at certain times of the night, and early morning. Also, if you can reach the edge of a weedline from shore, and use a slip bobber with a crawler, or leech you might have some success. During summer, walleyes split into 2 groups some go for deep weedlines, others stay shallow around cover, or structure, just takes patience to figure out how to catch both. Hope it helps.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

In-land there 10-15fow. Havent heard of any shore guys gettin fish off Erie in that depth. Most troll deep. I agree on the groups of fish but WAY to many fish for any one area but open water.


----------



## musk (Apr 7, 2008)

I did good one year till about this time of year trolling.


----------

